# RES - Resource Generation



## StockAsArOck (11 September 2008)

And a big fat sell IMO
Looks like a confusion play designed to rattle small holders into fear selling, where a short, and subsequent buy up is already poised - see queue.
This is all my opinion only, and not financial advice in any way.
But when in Rome......
DYOR

StockAs - Formerly of T$, now here it seems.


----------



## powderbomber (17 September 2008)

aaaggghhh what a disaster... bought these at 0.16, wish I sold when they hit 0.50! 
Ahh well, I still like them, will hold on until $1


----------



## joey calzone (23 September 2008)

"suspension from original quotation"...

can anyone please tell me what this anouncement means?

.........................................................................................


----------



## joey calzone (24 September 2008)

joey calzone said:


> "suspension from original quotation"...
> 
> can anyone please tell me what this anouncement means?
> 
> .........................................................................................




duh ok, i'm catching on now. so the stock is suspended... what will happen from here? or, what does one wait for/hope for etc??


----------



## spottygoose (24 September 2008)

joey calzone said:


> duh ok, i'm catching on now. so the stock is suspended... what will happen from here? or, what does one wait for/hope for etc??




You just have wait for them to update the market through another ASX announcement. Often they give a date but this not this time.


----------



## PP123 (22 October 2008)

Whats going on with RES, I bought when it was CDS, they have changed their name and it seems to get lower and lower in value.
These were tipped to be the next big thing!!!!!!!
Any information on this or are they working on anything?


----------



## StockAsArOck (28 October 2008)

Go cash....


F..k the share market unless you are playing with 6-7 figures in ya bank acc...

give it up and spend your little remaining investment cash on a real investment, like a bike for ya kids, or some flowers for ya missus.....

WOOF WOOF



SA


----------



## PP123 (7 April 2009)

Any news on this? Seems to be worse and worse.
I need it to get to about $1.70 before I can even call even.


----------



## JimmySwell (29 April 2009)

Perhaps time to resurrect interest in RES. It has been going bunta (technical term) over the past few days and nudged 60c yesterday. A breakthrough above this recent high is imminent if the momentum is maintained.


----------



## powderbomber (8 May 2009)

good work predicting that one mate, up 17c today.
hopefully the start of the climb back up.
i toyed with the idea of buying some more last week, wish I did now!


----------



## powderbomber (24 March 2010)

seems to be a bit of action on these at the moment, latest news is theyre considering cross listing on JSX - whats the significance of this and likely effects on stock price?


----------



## mr. jeff (6 April 2011)

These guys had a bit of a move today but have been climbing steadily for the last month or so. Just released a new presentation which highlights their prospects - MC is 240M approx and they have a 6 B tonne thermal coal resource. amazing.
Very exciting and a lot ahead for these guys. Might be one to watch.
Also note that citibank just sold down a bit of their stake (approx.1%).


----------



## greggles (2 August 2018)

Two good days in a row for Resource Generation after declining from around 9c to 3.5c over the last five months. Volume is nothing out of the ordinary looking at the previous two months, indicating that sellers have been exhausted under 6c and buying pressure is finally pushing the price up.

RES is currently developing the Boikarabelo Coal Mine in South Africa's Waterberg coalfield, which accounts for around 40% of the country's currently known coal resources. The Boikarabelo Coal Resources total 995Mt and the Coal Reserves total 267Mt.


----------



## greggles (26 March 2019)

Breakout for RES today. The last three days have seen higher highs and higher lows on increasing volume.

No announcements since 15 March so the price action has come out of nowhere.

Currently up 17.65% to 10c with an intraday high of 13c.


----------



## LB007 (27 May 2019)

greggles said:


> Breakout for RES today. The last three days have seen higher highs and higher lows on increasing volume.
> 
> No announcements since 15 March so the price action has come out of nowhere.
> 
> ...





I was wondering if anyone was watching this share elsewhere. 

Announcement of finance due this week? Your charts would be looking good right about now?


----------



## LB007 (27 May 2019)

SP is up 150% since the beginning of the year, and tipped to make huge gains in the coming months as finance is due to be announced this week. Remember the listing price was 22c, most shareholders are still under water given the SP is currently 14c, and the funding is to produce Potentially the largest coal mine on the planet. I hope you are still on this!


----------



## LB007 (27 May 2019)

Finance is due this week, and there is huge potential upside given the suppressed SP over the past ten years. Finance looks to be a certainty this time!!


----------



## LB007 (2 June 2019)

As suspected, a 'Trading Halt' announced on friday. I anticipate the $500M finance has been secured to finalise the mine construction. It's also systems go for RES who arguably are the largest coal mine to come on board in the modern era. Inclusive of it's second license at the Waterberg (adjacent site), the estimated resource is as large as the likes of Peabody (Wyoming). The buy in price of 22c (8 years ago), is still available...not for long after this announcement!!!!


----------

